# Natural Weight Lifting



## imdaman1 (May 2, 2004)

Guys - natural weight lifting is the only way to go!  If you stick with it and work really hard - you'll grow like a friggin weed!  C'mon!  Who's with me!?!?
...................I said WHO'S WITH ME?!?!?!.................Ahem........... C'mon guys!.........Can I get a HELL YEA?!?!?!?!...............UM..........Ok.......Anybody?............................


----------



## tee (May 2, 2004)

I believe 100% in natural weight lifting. I also believe 100% in natural supplementation. Since testosterone is 100% naturally occuring in the human body, I believe 100% in using it as a supplement.


----------



## DragonRider (May 17, 2004)

tee said:
			
		

> I believe 100% in natural weight lifting. I also believe 100% in natural supplementation. Since testosterone is 100% naturally occuring in the human body, I believe 100% in using it as a supplement.



Amen brother. I think I hear a choir in the background.


----------



## DragonRider (May 17, 2004)

No really, I came in here to find out what natural bodybuilding was. 

I can tell you all this. I've been working out for 28 years. 24 of those were natural.

Guess when I made the most significant gains?


----------



## heavy (Sep 6, 2004)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> No really, I came in here to find out what natural bodybuilding was.
> 
> I can tell you all this. I've been working out for 28 years. 24 of those were natural.
> 
> Guess when I made the most significant gains?



When you were juiced>?


----------



## shamrock10 (Sep 23, 2004)

Hey, Whats Wrong With Natural Weight Training??? Im All Natural Baby!!  :d


----------



## Stumpy_41 (Oct 10, 2004)

*natural BB'ing/weightlifting..*

When I was in Belgium, I entered a "natural" contest, ... (yes - I was natural .. naturally full of Shi'ite .. lol!!)  I mean - at this particular moment .. Im natural .. *sigh*.... 

.. and I didnt have relations with that woman either!!!! 

Stumpy


----------



## jsjs24 (Oct 10, 2004)

chris 1 said:
			
		

> Natural weight lifting sucks. I dont even think it exists. :twisted:  :sniper:



It exists. Mt ex-wife is a natural powerlifter and has one 1st place in her first 2 competitions. She has learned how to train and eat right for power. It also depends on a person's genetics though.


----------



## Robin Hood (Nov 7, 2004)

What do you guys think is the rate of building between Natuaral and Juice??.....ie 1-3, or 1-5??


----------

